# What the most optimal way to move from cm7 Froyo to cm7 GB?



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having a hard time figuring out which forums have the most/best info on this topic. 
What I'd like to hear is that it's possible to nandroid, SBF a GB rom, root it, flash cm7, then nadroid restore and go on my merry way. But I think that is a bit too optimistic for a complicated process.

I'm fairly certain I'm on firmware .340 (kernel g55626e1) and I get the impression it is glitchy and battery hungry when compared to much newer kernels. 
Tips, procedures, links? Most of what I've found so far seems dated and irrelevant :erm:


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

80hd said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out which forums have the most/best info on this topic.
> What I'd like to hear is that it's possible to nandroid, SBF a GB rom, root it, flash cm7, then nadroid restore and go on my merry way. But I think that is a bit too optimistic for a complicated process.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm on firmware .340 (kernel g55626e1) and I get the impression it is glitchy and battery hungry when compared to much newer kernels.
> Tips, procedures, links? Most of what I've found so far seems dated and irrelevant :erm:


The dated stuff is actually the optimal approach, but here's a simplified version. Make sure you have 100% battery.

1) Download the newest CM7GB nightly and put it on your SD card (Found in ROM Toolbox)
2) Download the newest GAPPS and put it on your SD card. (Found in ROM manager)
3) Download Droid 2 bootstrapper and put it on SD card HERE http://www.mediafire.com/?g8l7vy0futbc4g5
4) Backup current Froyo build.
5) SBF to .602 
5a) (Optional) Take the OTA .605 update
6) Root using Pete's Motorola Root Tools one click root HEREhttp://http://www.multiupload.com/87HVZ6ZY2E (Make sure USB Debugging is enabled)
7) Install D2 bootstrapper and boot into CWR.
8) Wipe Data, Cache, Dalvik and then Format System
9) Install the GB nightly and the the GAPPS.
10) (I've never done this before) Use advanced restore to restore DATA.

TADA you are on the CM7 GB kernal


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

From Froyo CM7:
-Obtain Gapps, CM7GB, P3droids AIO .605 updater
-Boot into Clockwork
-Flash AIO (updates kernel)
-Flash CM7GB
-Factory reset
-Flash Gapps
-Reboot and party


----------

